# Trivia 3/22



## luckytrim (Mar 22, 2018)

trivia 3/22
DID YOU KNOW...
The first day of spring is called the vernal equinox. The term  vernal is Latin for "spring" and equinox is Latin for "equal night"

1. Who were the three main women characters on the popular  show 'Friends'?
2. If you were born on February 5, what is your  sign?
3. Pate de Fois Gras is puréed goose liver marinated in.....  what ?
4. Who played Axel Foley in the "Beverly Hills Cop"  movies?
5. Joan of Arc, famous for leading the French army against the  English 
during the Hundred Years' War, is also known by what  nickname?
6. Definition "F" - 8 letters
adjective
Lacking initiative or strength of character;  irresponsible.
synonyms:    useless, worthless, incompetent, inept,  good-for-nothing, 
ne'er-do-well...
7.  What type of hat was worn by Harrison Ford in the "Indiana  Jones" 
movies?
8. What word represents the letter Q in the NATO Phonetic  alphabet ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Chameleons have the ability to change the color of their skin  in order to 
match their surroundings as a camouflage tactic.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Rachel, Monica, and Phoebe
2. Aquarius
3. Cognac
4.  Eddie Murphy
5.  The Maid of Orleans
6. Feckless
7. Fedora
8. Quebec

CRAP !!
Chameleons don't change color for camouflage. They do change  their color - 
but for two lesser-known reasons. The first reason chameleons  change their 
skin color won't be a surprise to anyone who has spent time in  a black car 
under the beaming hot sun on a summer day.
Dark colors absorb light, and therefore heat, while light  colors reflect it. 
Chameleons know this, so they use their skin color like a  thermostat to 
control their body temperature. When a chameleon is cold, he  deepens his 
skin to a darker shade such as pine green. When a chameleon  wants to cool 
off, he turns to lighter shades such as mint green. It's kinda  like swapping 
out your jeans to put on a bathing suit. Chameleons, like  humans, adapt to 
their environment.
The second reason chameleons change color is also a familiar  concept to 
humans: self-expression. Chameleons will change their colors  depending on 
their moods. They'll darken their colors when fearful and  brighten their 
colors when excited. Males also change color more often than  females, who 
tend to use more subtle cues to communicate.

Just like humans will change their outfits or hairstyles to  suit their mood 
(like when we slip into our comfy PJs at the end of the day),  a chameleon 
may cycle through several different looks each day to fit the  occasion. Some 
pet owners can even read their chameleons' emotions just by  looking at their 
color.


----------

